# Benutzerbilder wie abspeichern?



## Deadalus (13. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

in meiner JEE5-Anwendung (EJB + War Container) würde ich gerne Benutzern erlauben ein Bild von sich hochzuladen und dieses später natürlich auch anzuzeigen.

Meine Frage wäre:

Wie und Wo speichere ich diese Bilder? In einer Datenbank? Im Filesystem? Und wie greife ich in der Anwendung wieder auf diese zu? 

Bisher hab ich nur mit Bildern, die bereits in meiner Anwendung sind gearbeitet aber nie mit Bildern, die Benutzer dynamisch hinzufügen können.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2009)

In der Datenbank (BLOB).


----------



## Deadalus (13. Okt 2009)

Dankeschön für die Antwort. 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht wirklich, wie ich diesen Binären Blob wieder aus der Datenbank herausbekomme. 

Der Datenbankzugriff läuft bei mir komplett über JPA. Ist es möglich einem Entity ein Binäres Blob Attribut zu geben? Was für ein Datentyp in Java wäre das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2009)

Der JDBC-Typ BLOB ist der Java-Datentyp java.sql.Blob


----------

